# SHA - Shannon Resources



## yogi-in-oz (14 July 2006)

Hi folks,

SHA ..... Frank Carr's latest public vehicle lists on
Monday 17072006, so here's a brief look at some 
key dates, ahead:

     20072006 ..... volatile ... 2 cycles minor and negative?

     25072006 ..... 2 positive cycles and aggressive rally?

 11-24082006 ..... 2 minor cycles here.

     28082006 ..... minor and positive news?

     08092006 ..... minor and finance-related?


     08092006 ..... minor

     11092006 ..... aggressive rally??

     14092006 ..... significant and positive news??

     22092006 ..... minor (intraday)

     25092006 ..... positive spotlight on SHA ... 

 02-03102006 ..... 2 cycles - positive news (finances??)

 25-26102006 ..... 3 minor cycles here, but may bring
                          significant news to lead into a purple
                          patch for SHA ???

 17-20112006 ..... minor and positive - finance-related???

     24112006 ..... minor and positive 

2911-04122006 ... strong rally expected here.

 08-11122006 ..... 2 cycles to trigger aggressive rally?

     12122006 ..... negative cycle ... finances??

     22122006 ..... negative spotlight on SHA

     29122006 ..... significant negative news??

     05012007 ..... positive cycle ..... finance-related???

happy days

  yogi


----------



## chris1983 (26 September 2006)

I like the look of these.  great potential with only 11 million shares on issue.  Im onboard.  Any thoughts and opinions on this one?

"Exploration by Shannon Resources Ltd (SHA) has started with the drilling 
of the Brilliant Prospect located on the interpreted Town Dam shear system 500 metres west of the Scottish Lass mine workings. Drilling angled holes to the south on a 20 metre north-south grid has produced exceptional gold intersections - including 54m @ 2.88g/t gold - likely to develop quickly into a producing gold mine.

Two north-south trending sub-vertical dolerite rock units within a basalt ultramafic rock sequence hosts the gold in shallow dipping quartz-sulphide shoots plunging to the north. Thick zones of gold mineralisation of up to 50 metres have been identified on an Eastern line with similar geology and grades occurring on a Western line.  

The two lines of the gold mineralisation are approximately 120 metres apart and the structures are still open to the north and south. The rock sequence is deeply weathered and evidence of oxidation occurs  to a depth of 80 metres in places above a highly gold-mineralised primary zone.

Strong gold intersections in the oxidised zones occur on both 
the Eastern and Western line."


----------



## cuttlefish (26 September 2006)

yogi-in-oz said:
			
		

> 25092006 ..... positive spotlight on SHA ...





look at that - yogi got it right - all the way back in July!! I always thought he was a star gazing loony     - but that date coincides exactly with yesterday's announcement.


----------



## Realist (26 September 2006)

Where on earth does Yogi get these from?


----------



## watsonc (26 September 2006)

He uses Tarrot cards! plus some of his imagination!


----------



## chris1983 (26 September 2006)

Hmm yeah never looked much into Yogi's predictions but he was right on the money.  Cant be bothered going through all his other predictions.  Hows your success rate Yogi?

I bought into these not based on Yogi's predictions though..but if his predictions are right im in for a nice run over the short term


----------



## yogi-in-oz (26 September 2006)

Hi folks,

You can thank Mr Gann for the time cycle analysis on SHA .....

..... and posted 3 days before the stock even listed !~!

-----

Even better was the HDR analysis, which nailed the 
date for the takeover news, as well ..... 

This stuff can be forecast for years ahead, if you wish .....

..... and all it takes is some DISCIPLINED learning and
a $40.oo ephemeris (every 5 years).

happy days

  yogi


----------



## chris1983 (27 September 2006)

"Shannon Resources (ASX:SHA) has continued "exceptional" results at
Brilliant prospect, Western Australia. The results of further RC drilling along the eastern zone show an intercept of 52m at 5.449 grams per tonne gold."

This one could still go a lot further.  Bought in yesterday and I'm not complaining.


----------



## chris1983 (27 September 2006)

Just hit 78.  Up 62%

Results are looking good and more results expected in a couple of weeks.


----------



## havingfun (28 September 2006)

cuttlefish said:
			
		

> look at that - yogi got it right - all the way back in July!! I always thought he was a star gazing loony     - but that date coincides exactly with yesterday's announcement.




Yogi...thats just damn spooky.....any chance my wife will have an accident this year....


----------



## chris1983 (29 September 2006)

Looking good for some serious gains.  If we get some good results with the nickel and cobalt plus the added Gold intercepts then we have blue skys ahead.

"Exceptional results continue at Brilliant including
52m @ 5.449g/t gold

"High nickel and cobalt values have been seen in 4 metre composite samples and 1 metred intersections are being tested by a 4 acid digest. Results are expected within 2 weeks."


----------



## yogi-in-oz (20 November 2006)

Hi folks,

SHA ..... as per the first post in this thread, we should be
entering a positive period for this stock, as several positive 
time cycles come into play, over the next few weeks ..... 

Regular TA also backs up our astroanalysis, with a Gann
50% retracement of the last upleg, currently giving 
support to the SHA price.

happy days

 yogi

P.S. ..... holding SHA


----------



## Sean K (20 November 2006)

Might be a 50% fib retracement from that high/low but looking shakey to me. 

Yoge I think it's definately going to need some good news for a positive cycle to occur. Even the 'encouraging nickel and cobalt results' ann on 8 Nov failed to prov sustained momentum. Perhaps the further results from P28/856 will be what drives it??

Is there anything else to drive the stock or is this the main play? Or, is it a purely Gann based trade?

All the best.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (20 November 2006)

Hi Kennas,

SHA ..... trade based purely on Gann's work and while we
may see some further downside to establish a low, a quick
recovery would be expected from there, especially given the
wide bid/offer spread, right now.

At least 2 positive cycles coming into play this week, with
more to come over the next few weeks ..... 

happy trading

  yogi


----------

